# Anyone built their own ATV Spreader?



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone has built their own seed/corn slinger for a 4wheeler. If so any tips / tricks? Examples? Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I started to build one several years ago..........after I started thining it together, I realized it would be much easier and better to buy one.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

ya all you need is a five gallon bucket and a feeder motor. Just wire a switch to your handle bars and set the motor height for what size seeds you have. its worked for me.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I have made a couple of them. the last one we used a small metal trash can about 25 gal size and mounted it on a reciever hitch type set up so it can be used on any truck also. I used motors from my kids electric cars after they grown out of them and we used motors from windshield motors from the junk yard. mount a toggle switch and flip it on to spread. we built one years ago that did not even have a motor we made a scatter shield with a 1 1/2" ball vlave, just open the valve and as you drive it spead the corn out about 5 feet. the scatter shield looked like a dust pan but we put some runners on it to help spead the corn some more. sorry I don't have pictures.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

thought about it but I found a 50lber at academy for 99 bucks, best way to go.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

seeing reds said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has built their own seed/corn slinger for a 4wheeler. If so any tips / tricks? Examples? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


I have built several over the years, The easiest was simply a bag of corn draped over my lap and pouring out as I went along. It didn't spread out very far but it got the job done, and only cost the price of the corn.

I built one out of 1/16" plate that when filled with corn was too heavy, built another similar to the ones mentioned with buckets only I used a small 35 gal plastic drum with a ring top lid on it. I have used various motors from old windshield wiper to actual deer feeder motors which all had good and bad things about them. Like was mentioned the Academy one for 100 bucks saved a lot of hassle.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I used a round trash can ($9.99)that had the half moon swing door on top. The swing door screwed to the bottom for directional throw to keep it from throwing all over the 4wheeler. Drilled a hole in the center bottom of the can and used the funnel(.99 cents) you see on most feeders I then too a 12 volt livewell pump and attached the spinner (12.99) and bent some pipe around it to fit the back deck on my polaris with a bungee cord, connected it to the light switch wires and boom holds a 50 lb bag of corn or seed.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure where your located, but this place is in Dickinson. I bought one of these about 4 or 5 years ago. The 50lb one. It works great. I hang it on the 4 wheeler and also slide it on the ball hitch of the truck. It keeps the corn dry, slings it and can take a beating. If you build one, think about the weight and the bouncing around. Make it sturdy.
http://dickinsonfeedandsupply.com/catalog.aspx?Merchant=dickinsonfeedsupply&DeptID=171485


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I made one out of a large stainless turkey frying pot from academny. Cut a hole and attached an old feeder motor to the bottom and then rigged up a cord with a push button switch. I just ratchet strap it to the back rack on the 4 wheeler. I would go out to the garage and take a pic of it but i'm too lazy.


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought one at academy about three years ago. It holds 50 lbs. Has a cord that hooks up tp my lighter plug on four wheeler or direct to the battery. It works great I plant small plots all the way up to 5-10'acres. It comes with a sturdy mount as well.


----------

